# Spring Makeup: Emerald Green



## charismafulltv (Mar 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;cCErTiR8UNo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCErTiR8UNo&feature=youtu.be[/video]  Here's a spring makeup featuring this year's color of the year: Emerald Green.  Hope you guys enjoy!  Thanks for watching.


----------

